# Bonding a Flemish Giant with a Mini Rex



## Must_Love_Pets (Jun 10, 2011)

OK....Thor does not seem to have a an agressive bone in his body (yet)and he has been around quite a few Jr Bucks, no seniors that I know of. He has always just shown curiosity and no agression. He has smelled and been around Smooch while Thor was in the house and Smooch was in his cage but never both out at the same time. They happily smell each other through the cage and licks here and there. I would LOVE to bond the 2 but I am scared to death that something will go terribly wrong given the size difference. I have never bonded a Flemish and do not know how they are. It would seem that they would be very docile given their personalities. I show Thor so he is in tact andI will be showing Smooch so he will mature and stay in tact depending on how well he does. I love showing bunnies, it is a great hobby to have with my niece. Am I just dreaming that this can possibly happen or just not even think about it? I understand that hormones changed and they can start to smell different. UGGGG 



Please advise


----------



## fuzz16 (Jun 10, 2011)

ive seenf lemish bond with nethies to other flemish...size isnt too important and it has a lot to do with personalities of the rabbits

if you want to bond your flemish though he should be fixed, or itll be rough on the female (who you would have spayed i hope so they dont breed)


----------



## Must_Love_Pets (Jun 10, 2011)

Smooch is also a male. I have all boys so I would never have to worry about accidental babies. Smooch is about 10 weeks old. Thor is a lil over 5 months now.


----------



## TinysMom (Jun 10, 2011)

First of all - I'm going to move this to Nutrition & Behavior which deals more with bonding...

Secondly...I would not try it. My flemish giant buck, Tiny, was as gentle as a rabbit could be - until he got around intact bucks. He wasn't even good around neutered bucks.

Put him around does of any shape and size and he was great - same with babies.

He was neutered too - but he just would not tolerate being around bucks.


----------



## Must_Love_Pets (Jun 10, 2011)

I think I will try a stuffed bunny for him like I planned the first time  Thank you!!!!


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jun 10, 2011)

good choice.


----------



## Must_Love_Pets (Jun 10, 2011)

I think so too


----------



## JadeIcing (Jun 10, 2011)

Do you plan on having them neutered?


----------



## Must_Love_Pets (Jun 11, 2011)

When I am done showing them.


----------



## Koumyou_69 (Jun 11, 2011)

when i had my boys thumper and yuki who were 6 months apart i put the cages close to each other at first them let them out in the kitchen together and eventually they shared a cage they were the best of friend and even though thumper was not a flemish he was twice the size of yuki who was only 3.2 and thumper was 6.8 yuki was the one in charge neither were fixed and i never had trouble they would snuggle like in my dp all the time and were vary protective of each other. i dont know if that will help you at all but i just introdused them slowly and they were bonded for 4 years before thumper passed then 8 months later yuki.


----------



## JadeIcing (Jun 11, 2011)

Because you are showing I wouldn't risk injury.


----------

